# Plugged sewer



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Pulled some lead yesterday from a sewer, not sure if it was skill or luck.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

You ain't playin!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice job!I don't clean drains. I can offer no insight to drain cleaners. Im sure you are good at your part of the trade. I like(d) this forum. Just replying to one of the handful of new threads today because of the password reset.


----------



## quickplumb (May 27, 2016)

What is this? You pulled out this from sewer?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

A chunk of lead from a cast iron joint

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## alldayplumbing (Jul 15, 2016)

People get the darndest things stuck in their sewers and drains. You use video inspection? No luck needed there


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Guest said:


> Nice job!I don't clean drains. I can offer no insight to drain cleaners. Im sure you are good at your part of the trade. I like(d) this forum. Just replying to one of the handful of new threads today because of the password reset.



This was my post under a different username. Either lockedout or cantgetbackin. Where is plumdrum? Hope he is back in.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I saw your pic on Ridgids Facebook page!

Congrats! You've made it!


----------

